# Sunday Project: Clean up the bench vise



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Bought this vise over 40 years ago, and NEVER got to use it. Carried it all around the country with me, always in storage. Finally dug it out in preparation for a workbench build sometime in the near future. Naturally it had acquired quire a rusty patina, so, into the electrolysis tub. Forgot to take a picture of it at the start, but it was quite rusty in places.First 2 pics are of the bath, third is hosed off after removal from the bath, and last is cleaned up and wiped down prior to paint.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Little primer, and some blue paint, grease on the screw and paste wax on the guide rods. When the paint is good and dry, I'll touch up the couple spots that got bumped during assembly, and then fit a hardwood handle, and it'll be ready to go.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice cleanup job. I like the blue better than the original red. :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice vise!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a lot of weight to carry for 40 years! Glad you're finally putting it to use, it looks like a nice one.

BTW - I agree with Dave, the blue looks a lot sharper than the red.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW! Came out great and agree on the blue!


----------

